# Ultrabook for LR?



## drogos (May 25, 2012)

I am looking at 13.3 Ultrabooks, hopefully one with SSD. I was wondering if anyone uses Ultrabook for lightroom. I wouldn't edit pictures obviously. It would be used primarly for playing slideshows during meeting with customers and occasional picture culling while on the train. I am primarly concerend with performance of Intel's mobile processors. Any input highly appreciated.


----------



## Replytoken (May 28, 2012)

Are you working within a defined budget?  If not, then your choices may be expanded to include some machines with faster processors.  Many of the newer "ultrabooks" are minimally running with i5 processors, so if you found a machine with at least 4GB of RAM, you might be happy with the performance if you are doing light-duty work.  Remember, there are a number of programs that work well with LR that require minimal processing requirements.  FastStone is a great program for quick reviews and culling prior to importing images into a LR catalog.  And ImageIngester can handle some file conversion and renaming outside of LR as well.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## drogos (May 29, 2012)

right now I am agonizing over Core i5 2467M processor which is low voltage 1.6 with turbo boost upto 2.3 - found in this laptop:
http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Serie...Y1FU/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1338274312&sr=8-6
vs.
regular laptop processor i5 2435M which is clocked at 2.4 -3 GHZ. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834215343

I much prefer the overall slick package in Samsung plus at least on the paper matte screen on Samsung looks much better. Than again Acer's price is much more appealing and obviously much faster processor. Now, about that. Obvious advantage IF you can load it close to 100%. Seeing how LR operates on my stationary i7 system I am not so sure if slower processor would be a bottle neck here.


----------



## Replytoken (May 29, 2012)

I am not exactly sure that I would call the Acer an ultrabook since it is weighing in at 4.78 lbs according to Newegg.  And neither of these machines appears to have a SSD.  Have  you changed your criteria?

--Ken


----------



## drogos (May 29, 2012)

well yeh my criteria is pretty loose since my budget is limited  Laptop is the least essential part of my workflow equipment but I would hate to dump money into some POS.


----------



## Replytoken (May 29, 2012)

I understand working on a limited budget, as I try to keep my computer purchases within reason too.  I am not sure if you have previously owned any laptops, but I find it best to determine what I will and will not compromise on when purchasing one.  With the exception of RAM and the hard drive (and sometimes batteries), you are "stuck" with whatever you purchase.  Do you have any criteria that you are not willing to compromise?  That might help you to avoid ending up with a POS.  Personally, I have had good luck with Lenovo ThinkPads over the years.  You might be able to find one that is light, powerful, and has good battery life.  The X series had many machines that met those criteria, and slightly older models are often found at a good discount.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------

